# my painting



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

hi just joined this forum, tell me what you think:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAN-HOUSE-/11126509844


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

its my third painting with oil colors


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

I just see your painting, this is very nice.
Thanks


----------



## leila (Mar 12, 2014)

hi everybody
my first oil painting!


----------



## Robert Klaja (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work!


----------

